# New trick I learnt recently



## stevie g (10/3/15)

If your tank leaks overnight or your wicking isn't absolutely perfect then use the following method to help prevent leaks. 

Store it upside down.

Either in your pants lol, on the table or in the car, this has saved me a lot recently. 
Nothing worse than having your vacuum break while on a car ride with what you thought was a full tank of juice only to pick it up and realise it has leaked dry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis (11/3/15)

Of course, there is always the other "accident"...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A (11/3/15)

Sprint said:


> If your tank leaks overnight or your wicking isn't absolutely perfect then use the following method to help prevent leaks.
> 
> Store it upside down.
> 
> ...



Depends on the tank. I did that the first time a tank leaked dry overnight and it still leaked out overnight and I'm still baffled


----------



## stevie g (11/3/15)

leaks from upside down will be poor seal on chimney spout.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/3/15)

Never let it go to waste. Always apply leaked e-juice liberally as you would aftershave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen Rowley (11/3/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Never let it go to waste. Always apply leaked e-juice liberally as you would aftershave



LOL


----------

